# Hi From Elgin County (Southern Ontario)



## Mr163 (Apr 23, 2022)

Hello everyone. I ve been looking for a Forum to share ideas and came across this. I have a small back yard shop, I ve been into metal fab for since my early 20's. Purchased a emco maximat standard lathe mill combo about 5 years ago. I recently sold it so i could get a larger lathe 14x40 and maybe a separate mill (depending on when the addition goes in). I am a licensed Electrician and in my previous life was a Tv repair Tech. Hopefully i can contribute to this community and learn a few things along the way>


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 23, 2022)

Welcome  Lots of us in Southern Ontario!


----------



## Canadium (Apr 24, 2022)

Welcome from Hamilton ON.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Apr 24, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## trlvn (Apr 24, 2022)

Welcome from Oakville, ON.  We like pictures here.  What kind of 14X40 did you get?

Craig


----------



## Susquatch (Apr 24, 2022)

Welcome from farmland south of Chatham. You will like this place. Guys like me have a very twisted sense of humour though. Never take me serious.


----------



## Chip Maker (Apr 24, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.!


----------



## 140mower (Apr 24, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC.


----------



## Mr163 (Apr 24, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Welcome from farmland south of Chatham. You will like this place. Guys like me have a very twisted sense of humour though. Never take me serious.


Looks like I’ll fit right in.


----------



## Mr163 (Apr 24, 2022)

trlvn said:


> Welcome from Oakville, ON.  We like pictures here.  What kind of 14X40 did you get?
> 
> Craig


We’ll I ended up purchasing a modern tool C0636A it should arrive in about 6-8 weeks as there out of stock. Almost bought the king but the modern was a far better deal.


----------



## PaulL (Apr 24, 2022)

Welcome from Victoria, BC!  TV repair - there's something I haven't thought about in a long time!


----------



## gmihovics (Apr 25, 2022)

Welcome from London!


----------

